# Anfernee back in Orlando



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Too bad it's not the same Penny. 

At least they got that idiot Francis out of town. Time for D. How to dominate HIS team now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yep, now its dwights team for sure....i think the magic has a promising team for next season IMO


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, this move allows Dwight Howard to take this team by the horns and lead it. The trades allowed for Howard to be the leader because they didn't bring in any dominant personalities, but got rid of one in Francis.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

how Ironic...now Penny is back...

I just watched bunch of old clips a few nights ago of the '95, '96 Penny

*tears*


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Im really quite interested to see how the lineups for the Magic will pan out in the very near future. Personally, although Deshawn Stevenson is a very prolific role-player, I don't really know if he belongs in the starting lineup. 

Has anyone else envisioned a lineup similar to this:

1- Carlos Arroyo
2- Jameer Nelson 
3- Hedo Turkoglu
4-Darko Mililic
5- Dwight

Im quite intrigued by the Magic's slew of moves to acquire PGs. Is there any possibility that Jameer might be able to give the Magic some minutes at SG? I know that he's undersized even to play 1-guard, but he's definetly has a scoring mentally that resembles a poor-man's Allen Iverson.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I miss the old Penny.He probably doesn't really want to there. I remember in Orlando the media was killing him. Specially the Orlando Sentinel. I remember the articles saying he was soft. They were bashing him. Hopefully they will respect him more.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Finally, Stevie Franchise is out of here. D-12 is officially the franchise player and should get 20 shot attempts a game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's the Howard era begin!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

good trade for the magic, unload a crappy contract, get one thats expiring. and ariza (maybe 5 better perimeter defenders in the league), an elite defender, potentially a star in this league. i like the magic roster, with 2 more good drafts this will be a young, exciting playoff team
good luck


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I dont think we'll keep Ariza after this year. What I am suprised about is that none of our 4 other PGs got moved (DOOLING ANYONE? PLEASE?) , and Isiah didn't surrender a future draft pick to us.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm hearing Penny will be waived and he won't ever lace 'em up for the Magic.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh come on. At least let him play the season out.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

If only this trade would have been made 10 years ago when I was in the 9th grade. Hearing a team with Penny Hardaway and Grant Hill would have made me cry for the rest of the league. I guess now thier contracts will have to do. :biggrin:


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> Im really quite interested to see how the lineups for the Magic will pan out in the very near future. Personally, although Deshawn Stevenson is a very prolific role-player, I don't really know if he belongs in the starting lineup.
> 
> Has anyone else envisioned a lineup similar to this:
> 
> ...


I don't see that lineup working that often. Now that we have Ariza, what about putting him at SG somtimes -- not fo scoring purposes, but making mismatches for smaller SG's. With a healthy GHill (holds breathe), we can have Hedo, Hill and Ariza rotating at SF, with Howard/Milicic, Battie and Garrity at PF, and Milicic/Howard, Kasun (gag) playing center. I'd like to see this as a starting lineup:

PG- Nelson
SG- Ariza
SF- Hill
PF- Howard
C- Milicic

with Turkoglo, Arroyo and Battie coming off the bench


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bring back lil penny!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Oh come on. At least let him play the season out.


Hardaway is still injured now anyway. I'd say there is a 99% chance Hardaway never touches the court for the Magic again. Penny and Hill have a little "history" ... I think Brian Hill would take a little satisfaction in cutting his butt.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

now bring back shaq and nick anderson and it will be like old times. a real steal here just to get rid of francis, time will tell if the soon to be freed up cap space turns into something special, anyone know of potential major free agent possibilities over the summer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> now bring back shaq and nick anderson and it will be like old times. a real steal here just to get rid of francis, time will tell if the soon to be freed up cap space turns into something special, anyone know of potential major free agent possibilities over the summer.


There was talk not too long ago about D-Scott trying to make a comeback ... 

Where is Horace Grant these days? Ooh, I'd love to see Donald Royal playing ago too.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Hardaway is still injured now anyway. I'd say there is a 99% chance Hardaway never touches the court for the Magic again. Penny and Hill have a little "history" ... I think Brian Hill would take a little satisfaction in cutting his butt.


Yeah, I'm doubting Penny even flys over to Orlando. And maybe the team is better off that way...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This was a good trade for the Knicks, but a coop for you guys. This has been an amazing start to your rebuilding process. Now if you can only convince Fran to come over and find Darko and Ariza some burn, you'll be set. That free agent class of 2007 looks mighty good, too. Congrats on some smooth front office moves.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I doubt Penny will see any action.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

rainman said:


> now bring back shaq and nick anderson and it will be like old times. a real steal here just to get rid of francis, time will tell if the soon to be freed up cap space turns into something special, anyone know of potential major free agent possibilities over the summer.


2007 is the year... From Espn's John Hollinger...

_"The Magic's timing is impeccable when one considers the names potentially available in 2007 -- forget about LeBron James and the other stars from the class of '03, since they'll sign extensions, but there's also Paul Pierce, Vince Carter, Dirk Nowitzki, Gerald Wallace, Chauncey Billups, Mike Bibby, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jamison and Jamaal Magloire."_


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> 2007 is the year... From Espn's John Hollinger...
> 
> _"The Magic's timing is impeccable when one considers the names potentially available in 2007 -- forget about LeBron James and the other stars from the class of '03, since they'll sign extensions, but there's also Paul Pierce, Vince Carter, Dirk Nowitzki, Gerald Wallace, Chauncey Billups, Mike Bibby, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jamison and Jamaal Magloire."_


magloire is done, pierce and carter will be on theyre way out... even billups is getting up there. lewis is nasty but he will be overpriced. dirk, maybe. 
you guys have a shot at dwyane wade


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Realgm reports Penny will be cut, and Outlaw re-signed. You'd think the Magic would give him half a season to be in a Magic uni again.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Not with Brian Hill as the coach.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

boooooooooooooo, I had my Penny MAgic jersey out for the first time in a while now this


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> magloire is done, pierce and carter will be on theyre way out... even billups is getting up there. lewis is nasty but he will be overpriced. dirk, maybe.
> you guys have a shot at dwyane wade


Seriously doubt it, unless Shaq retires in the next two years. Wade doesn't seem like the type of person who would look towards the future and take a gamble at the expense of leaving someone like Shaq, even if he's on the decline. He wants to ride Shaq (just like Kobe) for as long as he can.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Penny waived ... aww, that's too bad.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Is Penny seriously that bad now? Waived? Geezus Kriest...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

1. Penny is injured and out for the year anyway.

2. Penny started the revolt that got Brian Hill fired. If you think Brian Hill wants Penny sitting on his bench, you're crazy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> 1. Penny is injured and out for the year anyway.
> 
> 2. Penny started the revolt that got Brian Hill fired. If you think Brian Hill wants Penny sitting on his bench, you're crazy.



Yeah ... even if Penny were totally healthy there is no chance in hell he'd be playing for Orlando right now with Hill as the coach.


----------

